# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Vahaduo Neanderthal/Denisovans/Early Modern Human calculator?

## Twilight

Hey guys, is there a source to compare our DNA with Paleolithic humans on Vahaduo? 

Thanks so much in advanced, it would be awesome to connect to the Paleolithic. :)

----------

